# Anyone ever smoke this?



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

How long would you smoke these and what wood would you use?


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 26, 2007)

O.K. Paul, u put this in the joke section so are u kidding or serious?
Can u smoke the  worlds perfect can meat??? why not, wrap in a little bacon and apply some rub
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 u might have something there........lol
A SPAM FATTIE???


----------



## ultramag (Apr 26, 2007)

Depends on which smoker I use and whatever wood I am using for the main cook.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought that putting this in the 'joke 'section would be the best place ... I haven't eaten this S*** since I was a kid!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 26, 2007)

Folks have done it. Check out these threads and there are even more if you do a search for "spam" 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=spam 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=spam 



BBQ BUBBA....check your PM's


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

If you can eat it you can smoke it!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 26, 2007)

You have to put SPAM in the jokes section. You can't catagorize it as any specific meat. Maybe poultry, it does have chicken lips in it. Or maybe pork. I'm pretty sure there is pig somewhere in the jelly.   LOL


----------



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

Just because you can smoke it ... should you?

I used to try to smoke spaghetti ... but it kept falling through the grill !


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

ROFLMAO!   Put it in a pan sweetheart then it'll work. Never tried it though.
Now meatballs are great smoked kind of like little round meatloafs! Yummmm


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Squeezy your lying it the wrong way on  the grill :) ....lol


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

Aha! ... thanks T-bone, I'll have to give that a try ... don't know why I never thought of that?


----------

